# Sweep picking



## QuarkSoup (Sep 14, 2007)

I need a practice regime for sweep picking. Can someone help me out? Maybe tab out some arpeggios or something for me? Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2007)

go find a necrophagist tab lol


----------



## QuarkSoup (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol, I don't think I'm quite ready for that.


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2007)

go get the fermented offal discharge tab and just pull bits out of it and slow them down.

Do you have guitar pro? if so just get the gp tab and copy paste bits out the solo so they are looped, slow them down and learn them. thats what i do and it works for me.

and whatever you practice make sure its to a metronome or john petrucci will come and destroy you with his 'killzone' speed playing


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 14, 2007)

There's some good stuff in Rock Discipline


----------



## Apophis (Sep 14, 2007)

Check iBreatheMusic.com - Sweep Picking by Mike Campese
On this site you can find almost every technique explained with examples + ther's a forum with great chops


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2007)

Nick said:


> go find a necrophagist tab lol



Please post constructively.


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2007)

QuarkSoup said:


> I need a practice regime for sweep picking. Can someone help me out? Maybe tab out some arpeggios or something for me? Thanks.



These should help you out:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...me-some-5-string-sweep-practice-patterns.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/26876-sweeping-troubles.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...21160-lookin-some-sweep-phrases-practice.html


----------



## josh821 (Sep 14, 2007)

You can always just figure out the patterns too, it's not a big mystery. Keep it simple at first and just do major and minor shapes. Major chords will be the 1st, major 3rd, and perfect 5th repeated and minor chords will be the 1st, minor 3rd, and perfect 5th repeated. You can use that to figure out patterns on the high 3 strings, then the top 4, then 5, and so on. In fact most sweeps will look exactly like barre chords with one or two hammer ons thrown in.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 14, 2007)

Anything by Paul gilbert and Jason Becker that you can find .Here is one of my own Combination of arps . enjoy !! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5465&stc=1&d=1189786782
Sweep Examples .Alex-D33..zip


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 14, 2007)

This is the way I learned sweeping:

On YouTube, search Sweep Picking. There's one by Mark Riddick that you should watch. Follow it. Slowly, then keep doing it over time.

Then yes, the second way I learned was Fermented Offal Discharge, I believe I tried This Godless Endeavor's sweeps before realizing it was out of the question before I practiced them.

Then I got really good at standard sweeps, so I went into 7 and other shaped sweeps.


----------



## QuarkSoup (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is something I play quite often as a warm up. similar to "house of the rising son". Pretty boring, but should be enough to get you started sweeping on the top 5 AND middle 5 strings (provided you play a 7  ) Nice guitar by the way!

5 string Sweep Exercise

E||----------------------12--17--12--|----------------------------------|
B||------------------13--------------|--13------------------------------|
G||--------------14------------------|------14----------------------17--|
D||----------14----------------------|----------14--------------17------|
A||--12--15--------------------------|--------------15--15--19----------|
E||----------------------------------|----------------------------------|



------15--20--15------------------|----------------------17--22--17--|
--17--------------17--------------|------------------19--------------|
----------------------17----------|--------------19------------------|
--------------------------17------|----------19----------------------|
------------------------------19--|--17--22--------------------------|
----------------------------------|----------------------------------|



----------------------------------|----------------------------------|
--19------------------------------|------13--18--13------------------|
------19--------------------------|--14--------------14--------------|
----------19------------------15--|----------------------15----------|
--------------21----------15------|--------------------------15------|
------------------13--17----------|------------------------------17--|



----------------------12--17--12--|----------------------------------|
------------------13--------------|--13------------------------------|
--------------14------------------|------14--------------------------|
----------14----------------------|----------14------------------14--|
--12--15--------------------------|--------------15----------14------|
----------------------------------|------------------12--16----------|



----------------------------------|----------------------12--17--12--|
------12--17--12------------------|------------------13--------------|
--13--------------13--------------|--------------14------------------|
----------------------14----------|----------14----------------------|
--------------------------14------|--12--15--------------------------|
------------------------------16--|----------------------------------|



----------------------------|----||
--13------------------------|----||
------14--------------------|----||
----------14----------------|----||
--------------15--12--------|----||
----------------------------|----||


----------



## oompa (Sep 14, 2007)

it might be too easy for you i dont know, but well, paul gilbert goin over the basics of sweeping (with blurry tabs).


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is another one I play all of the time. It is the basis for the intro of an arrangement I'm doing of a song from the Marx Brothers movie 'Horse Feathers'.

"Everyone Says I love you" 

E||------------------7--11--7--|-----------------------------|
B||---------------9------------|--9--------------------------|
G||------------8---------------|-----8-----------------------|
D||---------9------------------|--------9-----------------9--|
A||--7--11---------------------|-----------11---------11-----|
E||----------------------------|---------------9--12---------|

-----------------------------|--------------------9--12--9--|
-----9--12--9----------------|----------------10------------|
--9------------9-------------|-------------9----------------|
------------------9----------|---------11-------------------|
---------------------11------|--9--12-----------------------|
-------------------------12--|------------------------------|

------------------------------|----------------------||
--10--------------------------|-----7--10------------||
------9-----------------------|--8-------------------||
---------11----------------7--|----------------------||
-------------12---------9-----|----------------------||
-----------------7--11--------|----------------------||


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 14, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> Here is another one I play all of the time. It is the basis for the intro of an arrangement I'm doing of a song from the Marx Brothers movie 'Horse Feathers'.
> 
> "Everyone Says I love you"
> 
> ...


VERY COOL SEQUENCE


----------



## QuarkSoup (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, thanks kung_fu for tabbing that out for me and thank you oompa for finding that video! I appreciate it very much.

To kung_fu: Yea, it's a very nice guitar. I kind of lucked into getting it.


----------



## shredlord (Sep 16, 2007)

serrana by jason becker is a great sweep pick excersise. just slow it RIGHT down.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 16, 2007)

shredlord said:


> serrana by jason becker is a great sweep pick excersise. just slow it RIGHT down.



Only if you have 24 frets though. S players are out of luck


----------



## FUNGUSAMONGUS (Jul 4, 2018)

QuarkSoup said:


> I need a practice regime for sweep picking. Can someone help me out? Maybe tab out some arpeggios or something for me? Thanks.


Learn "Serrana-Jason becker".This will keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 4, 2018)

Edit: Deleted.


----------

